# Black headlight/tailights/fog lights?



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

:willy: I'm looking to black out all my lights and wondering what the ebst way to go about doing it was? I've seen the tinting flim which sounds good to me if you have the patience to do it right. I've also seen clip on covers which sound pretty retarded. Is there any black light assemblies out there that I can buy? I've done searchs and only found forums of people talkin about black assemblies. Should I just go with the film??arty:


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

film FTW for the tails at least not hard to do just takes about a hour to do it...but as for the fronts they will reduce your light out put by a lot ..... only other way to do it I know of is vht it bt that wont come off and takes a lot of time to do it right ...


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I agree.... Film FTW! It's pretty easy to install, looks good and can be removed if you need to....


----------



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

So for the front, since it's going to reduce my light output, would the tint work good with HIDs? I don't know much about HIDs but would like to maybe get some. Would it be better to go with HIDs or just buy some XENON replacement bulbs?


----------

